# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ابي ترحيب منكم

## شواطئ الجنة

السلام عليكم

كيف الحااال

ان شاء الله كلكم بخير

انا عضوة جديده وابي منكم ترحيب

وان شاء الله افيدكم واستفيد منكم 

تحياتي: شواطئ الجنة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*





حيــاج اللــه اخـتي
نــورتي المنتــدى
واذا بغيــتي أي شــى
إحنــا فــي الخدمــة



*

----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*عانقت جدران منتدانا*
*عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*
*مساحاته بأعذب* *عبارات الود والترحيب* 
*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*
*لكفوفـك* *لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور*
*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن**نجني منهـ**ا*
*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك* 
*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف* 
*بعضنا**البعض في كل المجالات*
*اًهل هلاَ بك أختي الكريمة**..* 

*¨°o.O ( ..^شواطئ الجنة^.. ) O.o°¨* 
*حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً** ..* 

*ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك*
*ان**شاء الله تسمتع معــانا*
*وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا*
*وبانتظار مشاركاتـك**وابداعاتـك* *ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله*

*أهلا بك أختي .. والمنتدى وأهله تشرفوا بوجودك بينهم* 
*فأهلا**بك يا من تجمل* 
*شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*
*بمقدمه*
*وانتشرت رائحة العود في أرجائه*


*مرحبا بك الف و مليون*
*ويسلم راس من دلك علينا*


*وان شاء الله تستفيد وتفيد**وتبدعنا بقلمك المنتظر*


*وكلنا في انتظار مشاركاتك*
*اطيب التحيات وارقها*
*°¨¨™¤¦ الأمل البعيد ¦¤™¨¨°*

----------


## سمراء



----------


## فرح



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## أسرار الليل



----------


## شواطئ الجنة

اهلا وسهلا 

فيكم أخواتي أخواني على ا الترحيب الحااار

والله انكم احرجتوني :embarrest:  بترحيباتكم

 ان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ضنكم بي :wink: 

تحياتي:شواطئ الجنة

----------


## عواميه حلوه



----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*حينما تدق الأجراس .. تنشد الأطيار لحن الخلود ..* 


*فتعانق نسمات الصباح .. غروب الشمس ..* 


*يتوهج البدر حاملاً معه باقات من الزهر ..* 


*لينثرها بين الأيادي .. معلنة موعد فجر جديد*


*يصاحبه نور قلم فريد .. نستقبلكم والبشر مبسمناً ..* 


*نمزجه بشذا عطرنا ..* 


*نصافحكم والحب اكفنا .. لنهديكم أجمل معانينا ..* 


*ونغرف من همس الكلام أعذبه .. ومن قوافي القصيد أجزله ..* 


*ومن جميل النثر .. أروعه .. بين مد وجزر .. وفي امواج البحر ..* 


*نخوض غمار الكلمة .. فتجرفنا سفينة الورقة .. تجدفها اقلامنا ..* 


*لتحل قواربكم في مراسينا .. فنصل معاً نحو شواطىء الليل ..* 


*اهلابكـ عدد ماهلت الامطار*


*هلابكـ عدد مااطارت الاطيار*


*هلابكـ كل مــاامر تذكــــــــار*


*هلابكـ كثر ماافي الارض اشجار*


*هلا بكــ كثر مافي الدنيـــــا اســرار*
*تحياتي*
*..الضحكة البريئه..*


**

----------


## كبرياء

[IMG]http://nataly05.***********/welcome4.gif[/IMG]

----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك أختي الغالية :-

..*.. شواطئ الجنة ..*..

بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...

وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...

وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...

وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...

أهلاً وسهلاً بك ...

:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:

بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...

بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...

وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع قلمك الرائع ...

مع تمنياتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...



أختكم

»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## حميد

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/la2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## عماد علي

أهلا وسهلا بمن *ألقى في منتدانا رواسيه* *أهلا وسهلا بك وبمن عرفنا عليك** ...* *منتدانا الغالي يفتح ذراعيه لاستقبالك الميمون يا شواطئ الجنة**...* *نفتخر بك عضوة ويشرفنا تواجدك* *الكريم بيننا فأهلا وسهلا بك يالغالية**.*

----------


## عاشق النجف



----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------

